# Telkom long shot



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

So the short version, my idiotic son of a mermaid neighbour cut my telephone line, second time in two months, I have no idea what this is about, cops agree that it's probabily him because its such a little cable to be worth anything AND no one actually steals it, its lying down on the ground, but I have no physical evidence.

I've been trying to get telkom out here for two weeks, they just close the ticket claiming that its fixed. Beyond them actually fixing the line I need the poles moved so this clown can't do again without actually coming on to my property.

Anyone work for telkom, know anyone who can help?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (15/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> So the short version, my idiotic son of a mermaid neighbour cut my telephone line, second time in two months, I have no idea what this is about, cops agree that it's probabily him because its such a little cable to be worth anything AND no one actually steals it, its lying down on the ground, but I have no physical evidence.
> 
> I've been trying to get telkom out here for two weeks, they just close the ticket claiming that its fixed. Beyond them actually fixing the line I need the poles moved so this clown can't do again without actually coming on to my property.
> 
> Anyone work for telkom, know anyone who can help?


I don't believe there is anyone in the world that works for Telkom

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

Stosta said:


> I don't believe there is anyone in the world that works for Telkom


Bah dum dum tsss?

After I explained that my phone line has been cut and is lying in pieces on the floor, the call centre operator actually asked "but is there dial tone?" I now thoroughly believe it's staffed entirely by hob goblins trying to drive me insane.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> So the short version, my idiotic son of a mermaid neighbour cut my telephone line, second time in two months, I have no idea what this is about, cops agree that it's probabily him because its such a little cable to be worth anything AND no one actually steals it, its lying down on the ground, but I have no physical evidence.
> 
> I've been trying to get telkom out here for two weeks, they just close the ticket claiming that its fixed. Beyond them actually fixing the line I need the poles moved so this clown can't do again without actually coming on to my property.
> 
> Anyone work for telkom, know anyone who can help?


Sorry to hear that! 

My neighbour cut my line 4 times over a period of about 6 months,on the last occasion he was also very loud and rude,basically told me it was my fault because the line went up to a pole on the perimeter of his land.Lets just say I had some words and I pointed out his rudeness and the possible consequences should it happen again! Twat!

I got fed up waiting for Telkom and joined it myself,I think you'll find its only two wires that are joined,if you can get to the break join them with a 'chocolate block' electrical connector and wrap it with some electrical tape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (15/6/16)

You could report it as damaged infrastructure but the downside is the call center person as a set of questions to ask that unless you answer them they wont log the call. Take the last reference you have, give them that reference number and tell them that you want it escalated. You have many hoops to jump through with telkom sadly. Usually what will happen is they will send a tech and then he will report it to the "cable division" sometimes the tech comes from an install job and has all the required cables etc and may hook you up. Trying to get telkom to move a pole you will be in for a tough time. If fibre is available in your area maybe consider switching.

As for the neighbour make him move


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

Genosmate said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> My neighbour cut my line 4 times over a period of about 6 months,on the last occasion he was also very loud and rude,basically told me it was my fault because the line went up to a pole on the perimeter of his land.Lets just say I had some words and I pointed out his rudeness and the possible consequences should it happen again! Twat!
> 
> I got fed up waiting for Telkom and joined it myself,I think you'll find its only two wires that are joined,if you can get to the break join them with a 'chocolate block' electrical connector and wrap it with some electrical tape.



I'm not sure if its reasuring or terrifying that there are more idiots like this out there...

I suspect its because I asked him to let me know if he sent the garden service on to my property to trim his trees because it upsets my dogs (top half of my property is open veld live on a small holding),it's literally the only interaction ive had with the guy. I went to complex he stays in, spoke to the body corporate now banning any body from coming on to my property...but I doubt it will do anything, but I think Ive been calm and polite about the whole thing.

I have the gear to bridge the connection, well most of it, the problem is that two pieces have come right off the poles, and I have a insane fear of heights...I know I must sound like a giant wuss.


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

nemo said:


> You could report it as damaged infrastructure but the downside is the call center person as a set of questions to ask that unless you answer them they wont log the call. Take the last reference you have, give them that reference number and tell them that you want it escalated. You have many hoops to jump through with telkom sadly. Usually what will happen is they will send a tech and then he will report it to the "cable division" sometimes the tech comes from an install job and has all the required cables etc and may hook you up. Trying to get telkom to move a pole you will be in for a tough time. If fibre is available in your area maybe consider switching.
> 
> As for the neighbour make him move


Thanks, but ive been through all of that already, except the part where a technician actually shows up and they just keep closing the tickets.


----------



## nemo (15/6/16)

The only other option is to get hold of accounts and log a dispute and tell them you want a full refund for the duration that the line is down and give them all the reference numbers. That's about all the knowledge I have dealing with Telkom. I have registered my line as business and it does give me a bit of priority in the sense that I speak to the business call centre and they do appear more helpful 

Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

nemo said:


> The only other option is to get hold of accounts and log a dispute and tell them you want a full refund for the duration that the line is down and give them all the reference numbers. That's about all the knowledge I have dealing with Telkom. I have registered my line as business and it does give me a bit of priority in the sense that I speak to the business call centre and they do appear more helpful
> 
> Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk


You going to think I'm an ungreatful SOB but I've done that, this morning infact and they closed the ticket an hour later. That's actually the biggest issue, I work from home, with a small client base,two of my clients folded up shop, and I'm left with two now, and the one is getting fed up because there was a missed deadline when this exact same thing happened last time. I would go the wireless route too, but for whatever reason from the top of my driveway to my front gate I lose almost all signal uncluding GSM. 

Thank you for the suggestions though. I guess tonight's headlines will read deadly e-cigs drove man to destroy telkom building and kidnap neighbour. 

*joking, don't report my post to the FBI please.


----------



## nemo (15/6/16)

No worries. I also operate from home and I know the pain. The only thing you can do is keep jumping through their hoops and continue to log the fault. They are supposed to after the third fault in a short period of time escalate the issue. Maybe log it and ask them to escalate if you have not gone through it already. Else drive in the area and see if you can find one of those elusive vans and bribe the bloke with some lunch at your place. I really understand the frustration.

Sent from my AG CHROME ULTRA using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate (15/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> You going to think I'm an ungreatful SOB but I've done that, this morning infact and they closed the ticket an hour later. That's actually the biggest issue, I work from home, with a small client base,two of my clients folded up shop, and I'm left with two now, and the one is getting fed up because there was a missed deadline when this exact same thing happened last time. I would go the wireless route too, but for whatever reason from the top of my driveway to my front gate I lose almost all signal uncluding GSM.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions though. I guess tonight's headlines will read deadly e-cigs drove man to destroy telkom building and kidnap neighbour.
> 
> *joking, don't report my post to the FBI please.


I know the frustration,I also have a home office.
I'll tell you how I got round Telkom and I'm not going to justify my actions but needs must!
On the last occasion Telkom had to send someone to my house,the guy fixed the fault and I simply asked him if he did 'private work',he said yes,I gave him 200 bucks as a thank you and asked if I could call him direct in future and he could come after work.The next time the line went out I called his cell and he came immediately (and subsequently as well),never mind outside working hours.So private contracting at its finest!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (15/6/16)

I've found the best way is through twitter. My line was down for 2 weeks and I kept logging calls to the call centre. I eventually used twitter and Telkom responded within an hour got the reference number, called me back and my problem resolved the next day with a follow up call

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (15/6/16)

Genosmate said:


> I know the frustration,I also have a home office.
> I'll tell you how I got round Telkom and I'm not going to justify my actions but needs must!
> On the last occasion Telkom had to send someone to my house,the guy fixed the fault and I simply asked him if he did 'private work',he said yes,I gave him 200 bucks as a thank you and asked if I could call him direct in future and he could come after work.The next time the line went out I called his cell and he came immediately (and subsequently as well),never mind outside working hours.So private contracting at its finest!


I have done the same. Depending on what the issue is my guy normally asks for R100-R250. I will happily pay double that for this dude. Sorts out my issues same day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

Thanks guys, I'll try the social media root before I take an axe to the exchange. I can't even find a van to bribe.


----------



## Christos (22/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks guys, I'll try the social media root before I take an axe to the exchange. I can't even find a van to bribe.


Firstly, in live in a hole. 
I spared with telkom for 11 months.
Technician would come to my house weekly and close the log. 
Eventually the technician would pitch up and plead with me to stop logging a call to which I told him I would stop logging the call if they fixed the line. 

I had to cancel the line eventually because I was paying for something that didn't work. 

I'm just outside an LTE area and any wireless technology including cellphones don't really work. 
Living between two mountains isn't ideal either. 

I took matters into my own hand as I have line of sight to a LTE tower. 

I went from 100 kbps line which I was paying for a 4 mbps line to 50mbps with LTE.

Look into pontying aerials. Wireless is more expensive but I have telkom LTE and cell C sim that I alternate when telkom LTE is intermittent. 
The aerial has improved my quality of life significantly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

Use their website. Had a hectic storm couple of months ago, couple of trees came down, taking out the telkom line. Logged a fault via website (logged into my account) Cable repaired/replaced following day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Use their website. Had a hectic storm couple of months ago, couple of trees came down, taking out the telkom line. Logged a fault via website (logged into my account) Cable repaired/replaced following day.



I actually did use the website to log the call because then I have written evidence so to speak that one was logged. I ended up using the money hostage route, phoned my ISP and telkom and said I would stop all payment untill some one came, very next day the whole cable crew came. I will be looking in to alternative solutions, since it's illegal to throw my neighbour in to a lake and I can see this happening again because after speaking to the body corporate of the complex he stays in, I've heard how much of douche he is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/6/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I've found the best way is through twitter. My line was down for 2 weeks and I kept logging calls to the call centre. I eventually used twitter and Telkom responded within an hour got the reference number, called me back and my problem resolved the next day with a follow up call


Naz, do you remember the panic that would ensue, back in our call of duty days when our lines were down?  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (22/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Naz, do you remember the panic that would ensue, back in our call of duty days when our lines were down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Those were the good old days, and most times it would happen right before a clan match

Reactions: Like 1


----------

